# StuffIt Deluxe 7.0 mess... and problems



## ladislav (Oct 9, 2002)

Lately we installed Stuff It Deluxe 7.0 on two Mac G4 with OS 9.2 working
(in the French localized version...)
Since then, the 2 CPU are in Hell
it started with a weird behavior at boot time, while launching the  start up App... 
ICQ,  Launch; and few other utilities...  The finder behaved like if the key Alt was always down... hiding the apps, when not asked to do so, and then we started to have more and more bugs, reinstalled the OS, and all that mess I am sure you went through on Mac OS 9... 
Is there other people suffering from this Aladdin update ???
can we get together and trouble solve ? and at least put some pressure on this software cie...

(and i apologize for my english)


----------



## cabbage (Oct 10, 2002)

hmm.
When booting one of the new G4 Dual Processors into 9 it takes 2 minutes and 38 seconds for the desktop to actually show up.

Maybe it is Stuffit Standard 7.0
Nope. It's not.  I disabled the StuffIt Engine(s) and it is still taking over 2 minutes for the desktop to show up.


----------



## reiman (Oct 13, 2002)

I have had also many problems with SE 7 on OSX (On a 450 CUbe) after installing it. Many strange things happened. Not only it didn't wanted to expand anything but also he wouldn't let me open a folder with any stuffit file in it. (the window open and close after few sec) and I couldn't even delete it => it freezed the system.
	I had to boot on OS 9.2 to remove it. ANd I had to reinstall OS X
	Welle for the time being I will continue working with 6.5 it works well enough

reiman


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 13, 2002)

Wow,  that makes me glad I had never installed it and dissabled the version check.  I downloaded it but never actualy installed it. 
[drags SE7.sit to trash]


----------



## ladislav (Oct 14, 2002)

(upDate) Since then, we tryed to get the work stations up and going, it seems that the stuff-it 7 deluxe package is not un-installing the old versions, of stuff-it add-on properly... things seems to be a bit better now, BUT the weird behavior at start-up remains...

I also wonder why they coudn't developpe an application in a respectfull maner according to the contextual menu architecture that is presernt in OS9 but develloped their own app for this that needs to be launch at start-up, 
if you do not use it, you loose 50% of the fonctionalities of the deluxe edition.... "i feel really pissed, as this is not a freeware we are talking about, we paid for it


----------



## cabbage (Oct 15, 2002)

I can't expand .hqx files anymore with 7.  Expander opens and then disapear.


----------



## tk4two1 (Nov 7, 2002)

My version of 7 is working perfectly in OS X.2.  Haven't had any problems with StuffitDeluxe ever.


----------



## symphonix (Nov 7, 2002)

I installed the stuffit expander upgrade, and it deleted my install of stuffit-deluxe, even though that was in a different folder.

I will also be unchecking the "check for updates" option. I am not impressed, and having fixed everything up again, can see no difference between the update and the old version.


----------



## hunt045 (Nov 7, 2002)

After reading this thread , I am not sure if everybody is aware  of the fact that Alladin has recognized the problems with the initial release of V7.0  and has released a V7.1.  The one problem that comes to mind is with the inability to expand .hqx files.  You can find the upgrade on VersionTracker.com.


----------



## svdmeer (Nov 12, 2002)

When


> _Originally posted by hunt045 _
> *After reading this thread , I am not sure if everybody is aware  of the fact that Alladin has recognized the problems with the initial release of V7.0  and has released a V7.1.  The one problem that comes to mind is with the inability to expand .hqx files.  You can find the upgrade on VersionTracker.com. *



It's 7.0.1...

http://www.stuffit.com/stuffit/deluxe/updates.html



> The StuffIt Deluxe 7.0.1 update fixes compatibility issues with Jaguar Mac OS X 10.2 and improves the compression speed of the "Fast Compression" option, which is available when using the StuffIt X file format. Finder Command key support for alternative keyboard layouts (Dvorak) in Mac OS X was added. Support for the OS X version of Virus Barrier was added. Other minor bug fixes are included.



I won't call the problems described in this topic "minor bugs".

I haven't used Stuffit Deluxe 7 yet, I'm still using 6.5.1, it works well, I haven't problems with it. Maybe it's a good idea to stay with 6.5.1 when strange problems with version 7 occur..


----------

